#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Can Issan food be avoided?

## phinik

Moving soon from the U.S. to live in an Issan village, and very concerned about food.  One of the first things I plan to buy will be a freezer so I can go into the city to find foods that suit me.  
I will be living with my Thai wife, and near all of her family, who enjoy certain insects, frogs, etc.  I want to assimilate but I seem to have an irrational fear of what I consider "strange food".  Has anyone else living in a village in Issan had this experience, and been able to avoid "Issan food"? :spam2:

----------


## Pragmatic

If you publish your intended village of stay it may assist someone as to informing you where and what is available near to you. :Smile:

----------


## Yasojack

Op they have shops in Thailand that sell western foods. Tesco lotus and Big C there selection is not the best but there are many farang outlets as well.

Saying that some of the Isaans foods are worth a try.

Watch that home produced Nam pla your wife's mother makes. :Smile:

----------


## bowie

Phinik;

Wow, you did pick a tough row to hoe.

Living in Isaan, I dont see how you can possibly avoid eating Isaan Food. However, your plan with the freezer may help you meet most of your objective.  

In your shoes I would resign myself to eating Isaan food, although I would be a picky eater. Not knowing your current eating habits, I expect that you will lose some weight if you are adverse to strange foods and expect to live in Thailand. 

Good luck with your relocation. I would suggest that you slowly assimilate your taste buds to enjoy some of the creative Thai dishes that will be made available. Slowly work through your irrational fear. Keep the freezer stocked with standby regular food so you dont starve. 

Good Luck.

----------


## peterpan

Why move here if you want things to be same as in  the west? its different adapt or wither away

----------


## Yasojack

Another idea for the OP, try doing what many farangs do, drink copious amounts of beer and smoke lots of cigs. :Smile:

----------


## Yasojack

Peter look around us Farangdom is what many of them like and hold onto.




> Why move here if you want things to be same as in  the west? its different adapt or wither away

----------


## bankao dreamer

When you crave Somtam if you haven't had it for a week you are home and dry. Cricket's are great beer snacks just don't look at them and frog is great when minced up. Good luck with your move.

----------


## thaimeme

> Why move here if you want things to be same as in the west? its different adapt or wither away


Indeed, Peter.

Don't throw simple logic out there - just confuse them more than they already are.


This type.....a very strange lot.

----------


## bowie

> Cricket's are great beer snacks just don't look at them


Best advice I ever got from my father-in-law was "don't eat the grasshoppers, you don't know what insecticide they used to kill them"

----------


## Yasojack

^ they catch them alive.

----------


## bankao dreamer

^^
Get them from a cricket farm.

----------


## bowie

yep, and, double yep.

----------


## bankao dreamer

To the OP
Go to a fresh market and taste the different buckets of NamPla then stand there pondering which tastes best. The look on the locals faces priceless.

----------


## sabang

Somewhere, within commuting distance, there will be a Big C or Lotus. Enjoy copious amounts of frozen, imported food, and vegetables. Heck, why not stick to Bud too- don't want any of that Isaan crap (Leo comes from Khon Kaen).

If you weaken, and try some of that obnoxious, festering Isaan crap from the markets, such as deep fried chicken, or grilled pork neck on a stick, pad ka pao, stir fried veges etc, the parasites will slowly invade your brain and next thing you know you will be sitting down and having a morning Isaan beer at the local markets while the wife shops, and actually enjoying it. That is surely a fate worse than death itself.

----------


## Pragmatic

> they catch them alive.


You mean they cook them alive.

----------


## Yasojack

LOL they have to catch him first to cook em

----------


## bowie

> I want to assimilate


How to assimilate;




> Go to a fresh market





> try some deep fried chicken, or grilled pork neck on a stick, pad ka pao, stir fried veges etc,

----------


## toslti

Any shopping mall will provide you with the American balanced diet.... McDonalds for breakfast, KFC for lunch and Pizza Hut for dinner. You won't have to eat savage food.

----------


## Yasojack

So true and you can get to be more of a Fat bstard. :Smile: 




> Any shopping mall will provide you with the American balanced diet.... McDonalds for breakfast, KFC for lunch and Pizza Hut for dinner. You won't have to eat savage food.

----------


## sabang

Perhaps the world should develop a new Mcdonalds index (we already have the big Mac index, courtesy of the Economist). This being comprised of ones distance to the nerest Mcdonalds gourmet outlet, as a proxy for integration into the modern world.

When I first moved to Ubon province, a mere five years ago, It was about 400km to the nearest Mcdonalds- take yer pick, Udon or Korat. Now it's a mere 30km, and there are a choice of 2 in Ubon- and wow, they even offer drive through service too, you don't even have to get out of your automobile. Really impressive suff that. I think Mcdonalds make more efficient missionaries than Mormons really.

----------


## Yasojack

Sabang Where's the other one seen the one in the new shopping area.?

I always wondered why they hadn't of opened one in Ubon considering the amount of Uni students around.

----------


## palexxxx

> Somewhere, within commuting distance, there will be a Big C or Lotus. Enjoy copious amounts of frozen, imported food, and vegetables.



You forgot about Macro.

----------


## piwanoi

> Moving soon from the U.S. to live in an Issan village, and very concerned about food.  One of the first things I plan to buy will be a freezer so I can go into the city to find foods that suit me.  
> I will be living with my Thai wife, and near all of her family, who enjoy certain insects, frogs, etc.  I want to assimilate but I seem to have an irrational fear of what I consider "strange food".  Has anyone else living in a village in Issan had this experience, and been able to avoid "Issan food"?


  When you buy your  Freezer I suggest you buy one with a strong locking mechanism on the lid, other wise the food you buy will be regarded as your familys too ,here they do not regard it as blatant theft just "sharing"  :Smile:  as is the norm when living with "the family" its a give and take arrangement ,you give and they take ! :Smile:

----------


## Yasojack

Pi always gives ration coupons for his wife, and has a video camera watching his belongings :Smile:

----------


## nigelandjan

> When you buy your Freezer I suggest you buy one with a strong locking mechanism on the lid, other wise the food you buy will be regarded as your familys too ,here they do not regard it as blatant theft just "sharing"  as is the norm when living with "the family" its a give and take arrangement ,you give and they take !



Good advice here ^  have experienced that one first hand , what seems a fkin sauce to us , I,m afraid they won't bat an eyelid at .


Seriously though mate , are you trying to tell us your moving to Issan without dipping your toes in the water first ? 

I would ( if possible ) consider living in Issan for at least a few months on holiday first before committing yourself . 

My guess will be the food problem will be the least of your issues , what with the boredom and the lack of being able to communicate in flowing sentences ,, can be a lonely old place mate , suits some but good luck with it anyway.

----------


## S Landreth

> I want to assimilate but I seem to have an irrational fear of what I consider "strange food".


There are some Issan dishes you might enjoy (I do). Start here:

1) Larb Gai mai sai prik


2) Plaa Goong mai sai prik (might be pricy in Issan and you want that shrimp cooked!)


3) Guay Teow Gai


4) Gai Yaang


5) Pod Mun Plaa


here's a good Issan Menu guide. Thai and English. After opening the page, click on the menu you would like enlarged (remember "Mai Sai Prik"/No Chili)

Edit: Forgot to tell you, your favorite snack might become Nang Gai Tod


One more thing, in case you dont know. Youll want to holiday outside of Thailand every year during April and May. (March and June should also be considered)  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

> Sabang Where's the other one seen the one in the new shopping area.?


One in the newish Central complex, t'other on Chaiyungkun Rd in the Big C complex.



> I want to assimilate


No you don't- you want to move to Isaan and enjoy life. That's easy for some, yet quixotically impossible for others. Work it out when you've got boots on the ground. And good luck.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> When you buy your Freezer I suggest you buy one with a strong locking mechanism on the lid, other wise the food you buy will be regarded as your familys too ,here they do not regard it as blatant theft just "sharing"  as is the norm when living with "the family" its a give and take arrangement ,you give and they take !
> 
> 
> 
> Good advice here ^  have experienced that one first hand , what seems a fkin sauce to us , I,m afraid they won't bat an eyelid at .
> 
> 
> ...


  Nail on the head Nige ,its the total Isolation for many Farangs living in little villages thats the killer ,many here do a round trip on a regular basis  of 60 kms just to have a drink and a chinwag at our local watering hole just to stay "sane", for sure its desperation stakes when you come so far on a Honda wave often its pissing down on their way back home ,which fortunately for me is only 10 minutes away in my MU7 ,yeah for sure Nige your advice of "toes in the water" before diving in at the deep end is dead sound  :Smile:

----------


## sabang

You've only dived in at the deep end if you can't afford the bus fare out, imho. 
Or, emotionally speaking, you are totally convinced this latest destination is the salve for all of lifes woes, and all your carried forward baggage will thus evaporate.
There, awaiting you in Isaan is the Tower of Babel, the Fountain of Youth, the Wings of Ariadne, the Valley of Shangri-la. All gift wrapped for convenience in Pandora's box.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## piwanoi

Getting back to your post Nige ,I forgot to add a real factor in living  here and that is your privacy with your Thai wife, or total lack of it when living with her family ,I can recall quite a few tales of woe with Farangs who are well and truly pissed off living with "The Family" but ain't got the stomach to do something about it .

----------


## sabang

^ Losers. That is about the most piss poor excuse I've ever heard, even from a serial malcontent. Go build a damn room, loser.

----------


## Yasojack

Thanks. have to steer the kids in the opposite direction now, sick of KFC and McDs




> Originally Posted by Yasojack
> 
> Sabang Where's the other one seen the one in the new shopping area.?
> 
> 
> One in the newish Central complex, t'other on Chaiyungkun Rd in the Big C complex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Yasojack

Sabang he can't be a loser he has a MUV not a honda wave :rofl:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


> ^ Losers. That is about the most piss poor excuse I've ever heard, even from a serial malcontent. Go build a damn room, loser.

----------


## piwanoi

> ^ Losers. That is about the most piss poor excuse I've ever heard, even from a serial malcontent. Go build a damn room, loser.


  No need to, there's only the 3 of us Jan ,our little girl and myself ,and even the little girl has her bedroom own room  :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

> Moving soon from the U.S. to live in an Issan village, and very concerned about food.  One of the first things I plan to buy will be a freezer so I can go into the city to find foods that suit me.


Can Issan food be avoided? Yes. Cooking and eating at home is the best way. The following foods are widely available:

Bread
Breakfast cereals like Kellogs Corn Flakes, Frosties and CoCo Pops
Ham
Eggs
Chicken (fry it, roast it or cook as you like)
Pork (make your own burgers)
Shrimp (prawns)
Squid
Fish
Potatoes
Rice
Spaghetti
Coffee
Fruit juice
Fresh fruit (oranges, bananas, apples and much more)
Flour (to make your own bread or pizza dough)
Cheese
Eggs
Corn
Tomatoes
Tomato Ketchup
Nuts
Butter
Yoghurt
Milk
Carrots, cauliflower, cabbage, beans and broccoli
Jams, marmalade and peanut butter
Salt and pepper

----------


## kmart

Troll thread?

----------


## piwanoi

> Sabang he can't be a loser he has a MUV not a honda wave
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by sabang
> 
> 
> ^ Losers. That is about the most piss poor excuse I've ever heard, even from a serial malcontent. Go build a damn room, loser.


  Hey Sunshine if I wanted to start a business up here in Thailand I would not have to go cap in hand to borrow 3 million from the Bank ,I just would draw the dough of of my account . :rofl:

----------


## sabang

^^^^ (somewhere) I wasn't referring to you piwi (fer a change :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ). you seem happy enough where you are, but your 'minted' mate with the MU should quit whingin' and get himself a damn room built.

----------


## sabang

> The following foods are widely available:


yep, even carrots, onions, lettuce, cabbage not to mention the decomposing flesh of recently killed animals that are also gorged on in the civilised west. 

frankly, living here is a doddle- and you'll really have to ask those who can't, why they cannot.

----------


## piwanoi

> ^^^^ (somewhere) I wasn't referring to you piwi (fer a change). you seem happy enough where you are, but your 'minted' mate with the MU should quit whingin' and get himself a damn room built.


  Who's whingin?, :smiley laughing:

----------


## sabang

Some of your mates, dumbo- don't you even read your own drivel? :Confused: 
 Mebbe you're not as dumb as i thought then.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> I can recall quite a few tales of woe with Farangs who are well and truly pissed off living with "The Family"

----------


## Yasojack

The Millionaire living in a mud hut, still waiting to see your pics of the 1.5 million Palace you built for the king of buribum :Smile: 





> Originally Posted by Yasojack
> 
> 
> Sabang he can't be a loser he has a MUV not a honda wave
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by sabang
> ...

----------


## sabang

I want your avatar to move to Ubon yaso, and then I will do all in my power to drive other farangs away.

----------


## piwanoi

> The Millionaire living in a mud hut, still waiting to see your pics of the 1.5 million Palace you built for the king of buribum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by piwanoi
> ...


 Touch of the old Alziemers AGAIN Yaso I have told you 3 times now that I spent a Million .

----------


## Yasojack

If Pinto Bar is still there no need there used to be a Bum just like that there, it was worth drinking there just to look. :Smile: 




> I want your avatar to move to Ubon yaso, and then I will do all in my power to drive other farangs away.

----------


## piwanoi

> ^^^^ (somewhere) I wasn't referring to you piwi (fer a change). you seem happy enough where you are, but your 'minted' mate with the MU should quit whingin' and get himself a damn room built.


  What fucking minted mate with the MU ?, the Only MU I mentioned was mine ,FFS stop writing in riddles  :smiley laughing:

----------


## palexxxx

^^  Yaso,  in recent years there's been a new invention called a full stop (period for you yanks).  You should try it sometime.

----------


## Yasojack

Pi  who's

----------


## Yasojack

Sorry Pale  The grammar and writing Police have tried before............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ................ that's my quota for the day :Smile: 




> ^^  Yaso,  in recent years there's been a new invention called a full stop (period for you yanks).  You should try it sometime.

----------


## jamescollister

My 2 bits worth, I would not advice anyone to commit to village life, if money is not a problem.
In your home country, you don't move into an inner city slum to enjoy a colorful life.

Nice pics SL, but you aren't going to find that in a noodle bar in the sticks, either your wife knows how to cook farang friendly or you cook yourself.

Seen lots of farangs come, spend on homes, land, cars etc, and move to Pattaya [if they have the money] or move into a bottle.

It's boring as hell a lot of the time, even for the locals, OP try before you buy.

----------


## Yasojack

Good Advice Jim.

Thing is to keep yourself Busy.

The holidays we go on opens my Kids eyes.

----------


## sabang

> Seen lots of farangs come, spend on homes, land, cars etc, and move to Pattaya


Seen lots of f'rangs do the same, and then move from Pattaya- me being one of them.

----------


## piwanoi

> Pi  who's


  That looks like the cage I was in in Houte Bay ,South Africa watching Great White Sharks ,on one of my many World wide jaunts.  :rofl:

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> Seen lots of farangs come, spend on homes, land, cars etc, and move to Pattaya
> 
> 
> Seen lots of f'rangs do the same, and then move from Pattaya- me being one of them.


   Do the same? Move  FROM Pattaya,?Jim said move TO Pattaya , pay attention FFS . :smiley laughing:

----------


## bankao dreamer

Problems with family visiting and staying ?
Solution get one of these. 



They get as far as the wall separating our house from our pig farm,  and wait for the Wife to go down to them. If she doesn't like them she doesn't bother and that's as far as they get. :Smile:

----------


## sabang

Fek piwi, you are just sooo friggin' dumb. It is a magnificent accolade to the glory of life that one such as you could make it to Isaan, without getting lost (or did you think you had bought a ticket to Ireland?). There is truly hope for all of us, even the most demented and debauched. Praise de lawd, hallelujah.

----------


## piwanoi

> Fek piwi, you are just sooo friggin' dumb. It is a magnificent accolade to the glory of life that one such as you could make it to Isaan, without getting lost (or did you think you had bought a ticket to Ireland?). There is truly hope for all of us, even the most demented and debauched. Praise de lawd, hallelujah.


  Stop trying to squirm out of it , your post #53 was a classic ,HTF could moving out and moving in be the same . you fucking cretin :bananaman:

----------


## Neverna

Piwi is showing his proudly obtained F grade in reading comprehension. 

 :rofl:

----------


## nigelandjan

Bit of a troll up I reckon anyway tbh 

The guy must have spent time with his wife + her family in Issan even if just for short visits in the past , unless he has married a divorcee in the states and is coming over for the first time , but thats doubtful .

All I remember from the 5 month spell I had in an Issan village is the overall boredom of the place , even the missus is bored shitless there now after a few days with her family , she just lolls around like the locals sleeping in hammocks a lot of the time , taking breaks to eat that stinking somtum.

I know everyone is different and some actually like this kind of lifestyle , but I am afraid I am just too westernised to live this existence .

Food wise it was usually a trip to the local Tesco express about 20kms away for me on a daily basis to buy a half decent piece of chicken and some salad + some potatoes , was a bonus if I bumped into 1 or 2 of the farang guys I got to know and managed to speak fluently together over a coffee .

I even used to eat alone when I got back home because for one I cannot sit on the floor cross legged with every other dipping into my food , and two I,m sorry but it turns my guts up listening to them crunching up all the gristle in they're mouths from the chicken legs and wings that they insist on eating. 

Nothing wrong with the above ,, its they're Country and way of eating ,, but its just not for me thanks

----------


## sabang

We're all individuals mate- I for one would rather be bored wondering what I'm gonna do this fine day, than bored with the repetitive 9 to 5 drudgery and droning. Thing is, you checked it out and moved on because it wasn't for you- so i hope you have no regrets.

----------


## Yasojack

Well i won't be able to avoid mushrooms for the next few weeks, its the Picking season.

Not been out yet to look, but  i can hear my wife's excitement she must of found a lot.

Got summoned half way through my post,seems I'm cooking fusion mushrooms tonight thai mushrooms with Spaghetti. :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

> My 2 bits worth, I would not advice anyone to commit to village life, if money is not a problem.
> In your home country, you don't move into an inner city slum to enjoy a colorful life.
> 
> Nice pics SL, but you aren't going to find that in a noodle bar in the sticks, either your wife knows how to cook farang friendly or you cook yourself.
> 
> Seen lots of farangs come, spend on homes, land, cars etc, and move to Pattaya [if they have the money] or move into a bottle.
> 
> It's boring as hell a lot of the time, even for the locals, OP try before you buy.


  Yeah Jim Village life does not suit every one ,in fact it suits very few Farangs if they are isolated , they have to have a release from it ,mine is 10 minutes drive away 7 nights a week ;luckily there,s quite a lot of Farangs living in the area with two good bars ,two pool tables, one even has a cracking dart board  and both have Wifi, plus there's two 7/11's and a mini tesco lotus ,and a resort with a big public swimming pool so no need for me to move to "the zoo"  :Smile:

----------


## Yasojack

Pi lives in farangdom.

----------


## nigelandjan

> We're all individuals mate- I for one would rather be bored wondering what I'm gonna do this fine day, than bored with the repetitive 9 to 5 drudgery and droning. Thing is, you checked it out and moved on because it wasn't for you- so i hope you have no regrets.


Yeah for sure , don't get me wrong as soon as I can afford to retire I will , probably the Canaries though

----------


## piwanoi

> Pi lives in farangdom.


  Short on memory again Yaso, and not very observant are you ? no I live in a little Issan village ,the "Farangdom" you write about is 10 minutes drive away , which I have the choice to take or leave ,in other words the best of both Worlds without going "stir crazy" :Smile:

----------


## Yasojack

Pi for your info farangdom is a world, where Expats live but can't do without what they used to do in there home country.

----------


## piwanoi

> Pi for your info farangdom is a world, where Expats live but can't do without what they used to do in there home country.


  Really Yaso?, you appear to have my lifestyle all figured out ,I don't see an earthly reason why I should do without anything I could have back home when its just as available here ,without the fucking horrible Manchester weather as a bonus ,not quite sure what you are driving at here, but then again you are making less fucking sense by the day :smiley laughing:  .

----------


## somtamslap

The thing is with Isaan food is that it has to be prepared in order to become Isaan food. It doesn't just magically appear on the plate after an abracadabra from a betel chewing wench regardless of how witch-like she may appear.

I'll tell you what. I'm in the UK and I just can't, not for the life of me, avoid full-English breakfasts. They are fucking everywhere.

----------


## Yasojack

Just remembered got some Bratwurst in the fridge. hmm :Smile: saurkraut and saute lyonaise

----------


## jamescollister

As has been said, not a life for most, it's 140 km to Ubon, nearest farang bar etc.
Normally not too bored, have things to do on the farm, but this time of year it rains everyday, all  mud tracks, no fun.
Low rubber prices mean less weekends away, so stuck sitting here listening to explosions. It's fire works month starting, except here they use gunpowder to blow things up.
Whole village is semi comatose, rice has been planted, illegal activity in the jungle slows, too wet for motorbikes to get in.
Powers on and off and I sit, waiting fr the sun to go down, crack a Leo and watch some downloaded TV.

Star trek, it's life Jim, but not as we know it.

----------


## somtamslap

The secret to a successful afternoon in Isaan


Locate roadside eatery

Order the Tom Saep...



Add some girth to the repast with some Yam Nam Dtok...



and a token plate or larb, of course



The next step is key...

Order a large bottle of Lau Khao

The rest takes care of itself.

Enjoy Isaan.

It is the best place in the world.

----------


## Yasojack

Jeez Jim you are remote.

----------


## Yasojack

Somtam is the Lau khao the drunken version of Lao khao.? :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

> As has been said, not a life for most, it's 140 km to Ubon, nearest farang bar etc.
> Normally not too bored, have things to do on the farm, but this time of year it rains everyday, all  mud tracks, no fun.
> Low rubber prices mean less weekends away, so stuck sitting here listening to explosions. It's fire works month starting, except here they use gunpowder to blow things up.
> Whole village is semi comatose, rice has been planted, illegal activity in the jungle slows, too wet for motorbikes to get in.
> Powers on and off and I sit, waiting fr the sun to go down, crack a Leo and watch some downloaded TV.
> 
> Star trek, it's life Jim, but not as we know it.


  Bloody hell Jim you are in the stick's , Thank fuck I live in " Farangdom".

----------


## somtamslap

^^ erm... yes?

----------


## jamescollister

> Jeez Jim you are remote.


A bit out of the way, here a vid of the place.




If anyones interested. jim

----------


## bobo746

NO IT  IS ALL GOOD :rofl:

----------


## baldrick

> There, awaiting you in Isaan is the Tower of Babel, the Fountain of Youth, the Wings of Ariadne, the Valley of Shangri-la.


the goat of betty ?




> Troll thread?


I think it is more a boy in a bubble thread - maybe he thinks pork , beef and chicken only come from the chain grocery store

but a good idea is to learn to cook

----------


## Yasojack

Good Vid Jim, not so different from around here,except we have more concrete roads, or should i say pothole roads. :Smile:

----------


## bankao dreamer

^
( Spoken in Yorkshire accent ) you were lucky we dream about concrete roads with holes in em.

----------


## sabang

Hrrmph, anyway OP (who has probably long since fled) you can indeed live in Isaan and avoid Isaan food. Theoretically you can do this forever. But do bear in mind_- "In theory, there is no difference between theory and practice.  But in practice, there is."_

----------


## buriramboy

I have no problem with the food but I couldn't live in a village full time in fact more than day is a day too long, I enjoy a beer and socialising in an evening with something resembling semi intelligent conversation and a bit of friendly banter so I'd end up pulling my hair out and going insane if stuck in a village, so when we return to Thailand it will be to live in Buriram itself which by all accounts has had quite a facelift since I was last there unless of course I can convince her to move to Southern Europe instead but I think that will be a non starter.

----------


## Yasojack

Buriram  :rofl:  you can live next door to Pi.

----------


## buriramboy

> Buriram  you can live next door to Pi.


He lives out in the sticks doesn't he not in the city itself?? The other option is Satuk the other side of Buriram airport but only been there a couple of times and not sure that will be my type of place.

----------


## Yasojack

Ye wherever they have the Mud huts,think its called Millionaire row :Smile:

----------


## Takeovers

> Any shopping mall will provide you with the American balanced diet.... McDonalds for breakfast, KFC for lunch and Pizza Hut for dinner. You won't have to eat savage food.


Greened!

----------


## Yasojack

i would of thought a red would be more Apt. :Smile:

----------


## somtamslap

Jack, have you recently come into large consignment of extremely potent methamphetamine?

----------


## Yasojack

Why you want some. :Smile: 

Its called Blue Haze.

----------


## sabang

There is no end to the proliferation of Neville's Haze splicings. An aussie who taught them how in Amsterdam. It is not part of the traditional isaan diet unfortunately, but chicken and ganja soup is.

----------


## Yasojack

give us a shout the next time you make some...

----------


## Your name here

Elaborate on the "illegal activity in the jungle " please. It's the most interesting thing I've read so far in the entire thread. 

Moonshine stills? Jungle meth labs, illegal logging, harvesting ginseng out of season, gan-cha, raves, launching anvils using gunpowder, monkey buggering?

Regarding non-Issan food, I can find almost every ingredient I want to cook pretty much everything I ate in the West. Stock up on gravy mix, sauces, spices and condiments at Top Market in Central Plaza. They even have microwave dinners, bbq ribs and lots of US and UK products. Get some dry ice at Swensons and a cooler and you're styled.






> As has been said, not a life for most, it's 140 km to Ubon, nearest farang bar etc.
> Normally not too bored, have things to do on the farm, but this time of year it rains everyday, all  mud tracks, no fun.
> Low rubber prices mean less weekends away, so stuck sitting here listening to explosions. It's fire works month starting, except here they use gunpowder to blow things up.
> Whole village is semi comatose, rice has been planted, illegal activity in the jungle slows, too wet for motorbikes to get in.
> Powers on and off and I sit, waiting fr the sun to go down, crack a Leo and watch some downloaded TV.
> 
> Star trek, it's life Jim, but not as we know it.

----------


## sabang

> Moonshine stills? Jungle meth labs, illegal logging, harvesting ginseng out of season, gan-cha, raves, launching anvils using gunpowder, monkey buggering?


Oy you, don't you be defaming Isaan. We have no bluddy raves around here.

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by Yasojack
> 
> 
> Buriram  you can live next door to Pi.
> 
> 
> He lives out in the sticks doesn't he not in the city itself?? The other option is Satuk the other side of Buriram airport but only been there a couple of times and not sure that will be my type of place.


  I live in a village 10 kliks either way  between the two fairly big towns of Prakonchai and Ban Kruat  thae only thing that they don't have that Buriram itself has is a big C other that that I can;t see that much difference ,there must be at least 50 or so Farangs living in my area ,and although I'm the only  Farang in my Village I'm only 10 minutes either way to civilisation  :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

Spicy food is why Thai all have outdoor kitchens attached tot the house, plus it's a bit cooler for the chefs.
Jim thanks for the video. Excellent portrayal of Thai village life. Alex is a little stormer BTW.
Sabang: Is it really six months since your last McDonalds? Forgive me father Ron it is six moths since my last Big Mac. lol
Piwiannoy: You are the only farang in the village but there are 50 farang in your area? Do you walk home on quiz night at the pub or get a motorcycle taxi?
As far as food goes, you have to take what's on offer or pay extra. If you are prepared to do that it really is no problem.
Civilisation is coming Jim. Like it or not your little exclusive paradise is gradually closing in on you.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Buriram itself which by all accounts has had quite a facelift since I was last there unless of course I can convince her to move to Southern Europe instead but I think that will be a non starter.


Er ,,, what a dead end shithole , unless its changed radically since I spent a night there last year ,, the only place open at night to eat in was a street food outfit with some trestle tables and droves of flies

----------


## wasabi

> Moving soon from the U.S. to live in an Issan village, and very concerned about food.  One of the first things I plan to buy will be a freezer so I can go into the city to find foods that suit me.  
> I will be living with my Thai wife, and near all of her family, who enjoy certain insects, frogs, etc.  I want to assimilate but I seem to have an irrational fear of what I consider "strange food".  Has anyone else living in a village in Issan had this experience, and been able to avoid "Issan food"?


Phinick, you king of the posters, you have not written any more.
Your name may be an attraction for members,  is it pienik.

----------


## Moolek

I'm 45 km from the nearest town with an expat community. I have been living here for a bit over a year and it is starting to do my head in. I am bored all the time and trying not to become an alcoholic. I can speak some basic Thai and know a bit of Issan language but I haven't really tried to develop my language skills as I don't really have anything in common with the locals anyhow. Occasionally I will get interested when conversations go to rubber farming but normally I have no interest in anything else they are discussing. I think this will be the biggest hurdle faced by the op, not the food. My Thai family are all pretty nice people but they have very limited exposure to the outside world and very narrow interests. 

The food hasn't been an issue, lots of stuff I can eat but much of the local food I wont eat. I don't eat bugs, fermented fish paste, minced frog, rat or many of the local delicacies. I stick to the fresh veg., fruit, pork chicken and some fish. I also try to avoid the "special" cuts. I am still not sure if they were taking the piss when I was offered a pigs eye at a barbecue some months back but I have little doubt that someone ate it. I really like doing my own fusion dishes, Thai curies and sauces go well with pasta, for instance. I find it difficult to exactly reproduce some of the foods I miss from home but I can usually get reasonably close using local ingredients.

----------


## somtamslap

> I am bored all the time and trying not to become an alcoholic.


 Yield to your urges, young jedi...

----------


## Yasojack

Moolek find something to do, or it will send you stir crazy, if you have land do a little veg plot, raise  a, few chickens ducks, get a couple of pigs or the likes go fishing etc and get regular breaks away from the area.

I'm lucky i go away working, part of the year, it used to send me mad but now I'm accepting village life its not easy but with time it gets better.

OTE=Moolek;2873087]I'm 45 km from the nearest town with an expat community. I have been living here for a bit over a year and it is starting to do my head in. I am bored all the time and trying not to become an alcoholic. I can speak some basic Thai and know a bit of Issan language but I haven't really tried to develop my language skills as I don't really have anything in common with the locals anyhow. Occasionally I will get interested when conversations go to rubber farming but normally I have no interest in anything else they are discussing. I think this will be the biggest hurdle faced by the op, not the food. My Thai family are all pretty nice people but they have very limited exposure to the outside world and very narrow interests. 

The food hasn't been an issue, lots of stuff I can eat but much of the local food I wont eat. I don't eat bugs, fermented fish paste, minced frog, rat or many of the local delicacies. I stick to the fresh veg., fruit, pork chicken and some fish. I also try to avoid the "special" cuts. I am still not sure if they were taking the piss when I was offered a pigs eye at a barbecue some months back but I have little doubt that someone ate it. I really like doing my own fusion dishes, Thai curies and sauces go well with pasta, for instance. I find it difficult to exactly reproduce some of the foods I miss from home but I can usually get reasonably close using local ingredients.[/QUOTE]

----------


## thaimeme

That's all important, ain't it?
The proximity to the nearest fellow expat community and associations.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## peterpan

^that very important, we need to be in touch with our own tribe, after 22 years I have assimilated quite well, but I  stll need some western contact, the food does't worry me, I just avoid thngs I dont  like, but I need western contact. even just with skype etc.

----------


## Yasojack

Peter very true, western contact is essential.

Don't think i could deal with going native.

----------


## thaimeme

Yes...highly essential.
 :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> Buriram itself which by all accounts has had quite a facelift since I was last there unless of course I can convince her to move to Southern Europe instead but I think that will be a non starter.
> 
> 
> Er ,,, what a dead end shithole , unless its changed radically since I spent a night there last year ,, the only place open at night to eat in was a street food outfit with some trestle tables and droves of flies


  Bankruat is the place .loads of farangs 2 real good pubs both with Wi fi and two good pool tables (ones a Brunswick) a big public swimming pool .2 7/11s a small tesco lotus , 2 big fresh produce markets open 7 days from 4 am unil 8 pm  ,plenty of good shops ,a top house can be rented for 5,000 baht a month ,a massive lake only 10 minutes away that has 5 good cafes round it ,new tar mac roads , 3 schools and a regular bus service runs right through town  ,all this is only 10 minutes drive from me  :Smile:

----------


## bowie

> it is starting to do my head in. I am bored all the time


Moolek; it's none of my business but you have to work on a plan B. Boredom will cost you your sanity.

----------


## piwanoi

I forgot to add, Bankruat is about 10 kliks from the Cambodian border were there's another huge market open Fri ,Sat,Sun ,the Thai immigration are now in the process of building an office there so we can do our 90 days reports and also our yearly vis'a .

----------


## Pragmatic

> I forgot to add, Bankruat is about 10 kliks from the Cambodian border were there's another huge market open Fri ,Sat,Sun ,the Thai immigration are now in the process of building an office there so we can do our 90 days reports and also our yearly vis'a .


So is Kap Choeng immigration office moving from its current location?

----------


## piwanoi

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> I forgot to add, Bankruat is about 10 kliks from the Cambodian border were there's another huge market open Fri ,Sat,Sun ,the Thai immigration are now in the process of building an office there so we can do our 90 days reports and also our yearly vis'a .
> 
> 
> So is Kap Choeng immigration office moving from its current location?


  I have not heard anything about that Pragmatic ,I suppose it will still be open to service to the farangs in Surin/ Prasat etc ,anyway this one being built here is closer for you or not? plus its slap bang in the middle of the huge border market ,as and when I here anything concrete I'll let you know .

----------


## Pragmatic

Thanks mate. Ever since I've been here there's been talk/rumours that they'd open an office in Buriram town. In the last 9 years they've moved offices 6 times or more. Probably done to give us farangs something else to moan about?

----------


## piwanoi

> Thanks mate. Ever since I've been here there's been talk/rumours that they'd open an office in Buriram town. In the last 9 years they've moved offices 6 times or more. Probably done to give us farangs something else to moan about?


  Just spoke to a German mate of mine on the phone who lives only a cows call away from the border ,he said he spoke to the Immigration officials (even had his photo taken with them)who came to have a look at the area were they planned to build the Office ,I reckon from Prakonchi to could get there easily in 40 minutes drive so you can judge the difference to Kap Choeng ,I asked him about Kap Choeng, he said from the information he received its still staying open ,but you know the score here, Nothing is written in stone until it actually happens .

----------


## Yasojack

Good to see you making a positive contribution Pi to the board...

----------


## piwanoi

> Good to see you making a positive contribution Pi to the board...


  Yeah the same about you instead of you constantly trying to take the piss , yeah its all happening here in "Farangdom" :Smile:

----------


## Yasojack

Just a thank you would of been sufficent...

----------


## piwanoi

> Just a thank you would of been sufficent...


 Read my post again a couple of times  :Smile:

----------


## Yasojack

would it be possible for you to inform me, what i should be looking for.?

----------


## piwanoi

> would it be possible for you to inform me, what i should be looking for.?


  I wrote "yeah the same about you" returning the complement ,Kow Jai :Smile:

----------


## Yasojack

Right OK though i saw there was a but there.

----------


## nigelandjan

> Originally Posted by nigelandjan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by buriramboy
> ...



Yeah mabe it is mate I was referring to Burriram town itself where my mates missus comes from , we met up there last year when they were over from the UK, I have never been before and it will be a long time before I go back.

Funny thing is he was all set up to buy her a slab of land to build on here so he could retire later , bearing in mind he has only ever stayed here 2 weeks at a time , then I pointed out a few things to him , i.e. what it was going to be like after months of living there , then we took a trip to Cha am where at least you can have a kinda semi bit of westernised life and the idea of living in such a remote place disappeared from his head completely.

Unfortunately what might seem idyllic on the annual 2 week vacation could well turn out to be a living nightmare full time .

In the village where my missus now has a nice little bungalow built I know of 3 great big farang financed piles which are now lying empty boarded up because the guys have packed up and gone back to they're homeland . 

As I say were not all the same and rural Issan life will work out just fine for some , BUT it sure is worth some serious consideration before piling too much money in IMO

----------


## piwanoi

^  Yeah seen a few unfinished house's here a bouts myself ,always best to rent first and feel the place out .

----------


## chassamui

For the OP I recommend a slow cooker and a microwave. You can batch cook a big pot of stew, bolognese, savoury mince, casserole type dishes and put them in individual portions in the freezer. Nuke one when you need it.

Another useful tip is to teach your other half how to make a simple western cooked breakfast. Mine is now quite proud of her poached eggs.  :Wink:

----------


## Yasojack

Good info there Chas for the pensioners of the board.

----------


## Ozcol

I have been living in an Isaan village now for 4 and a bit years, I am 40 odd Klms from a decent shopping centre. I have a freezer and 2 fridges , 1 downstairs where my other half puts all the crap food in and 1 upstairs where I usually eat away from the disecting stares I get from the inevitable visitors checking what the Falang eats. I have my own pots and pans free from pla ra etc and cook most of my own meals, although my wife and stepdaughter do cook the occasional meal for me, barbeque ribs ,mashed spuds etc, I also have a small (toy) oven with a rottiserie which cooks lovely roast pork, and baked potatoes etc.  I do avoid most Isaan food but will try to eat some occasionally if it has been cooked . Raw minced beef is not my style but when cooked is not too bad, When at local gatherings ,weddings-funerals etc , the locals do not mind cooking food foe me so all good. As for farang contact depends on you ,I was an interstate truck driver in Aus and didnt have a lot of contact with many people except by uhf radio or  computer so all good there, it is all up to your personal attitude.
PS for the Paragraph police-- Get stuffed.

----------


## Moolek

> Moolek find something to do, or it will send you stir crazy, if you have land do a little veg plot, raise  a, few chickens ducks, get a couple of pigs or the likes go fishing etc and get regular breaks away from the area.
> 
> I'm lucky i go away working, part of the year, it used to send me mad but now I'm accepting village life its not easy but with time it gets better.


We have 35 rai of farmland (or at least the Mrs does). I don't mind getting out on the farm sometimes but I don't want to be a farmer. We have decided to rent a house in a nearby city and stay there during the week and stay at the farm house on the weekend. Hopefully it will improve the boredom.

----------


## Yasojack

Careful the family don't come to town to live. :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

> Good info there Chas for the pensioners of the board.


Anyone old enough with enough common sense to use a microwave may find this useful. The information was clearly not aimed at you for obvious reasons.

----------


## Yasojack

Yes that's understandable considering i only eat fresh produce.

Frozen products are very chav.

----------


## baldrick

A microwave egg poacher is a great device . 160 baht from watsadu or homepro  . 90 seconds to cook 2 eggs

----------


## Norton

> A microwave egg poacher is a great device . 160 baht from watsadu or homepro . 90 seconds to cook 2 eggs


Must get me one if homepro here has it.

----------


## Yasojack

Stay with water and vinegar and season the water much nicer.

----------


## buriramboy

> Originally Posted by buriramboy
> 
> Buriram itself which by all accounts has had quite a facelift since I was last there unless of course I can convince her to move to Southern Europe instead but I think that will be a non starter.
> 
> 
> Er ,,, what a dead end shithole , unless its changed radically since I spent a night there last year ,, the only place open at night to eat in was a street food outfit with some trestle tables and droves of flies


Dead end shithole??? I've had many a great night in the city, maybe your mate and his misses didn't want to show you the nightlife or know where to go, although to be fair it is geared for the Thais. Late 2008 since I set foot there but the misses is always going on about they are building this and that there.

----------


## baldrick

> Must get me one if homepro here has it.


this is the style they sell here
http://tastythailand.com/microwave-egg-poacher-the-best-thai-gadget-ive-ever-bought/

----------


## thaimeme

> ^ Yeah seen a few unfinished house's here a bouts myself ,always best to rent first and feel the place out .


See this everywhere throughout the country.
A shame that those idealistic types fail.

They haven't a clue as to what they want to do - get caught up in the moment and promote these grandiose plans not understanding what they're getting into.

If any advice can be forthcoming, is to stand your ground.
Understand the living and lifestyle first - that would vary in each and everyone.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by piwanoi
> 
> 
> ^ Yeah seen a few unfinished house's here a bouts myself ,always best to rent first and feel the place out .
> 
> 
> See this everywhere throughout the country.
> A shame that those idealistic types fail.
> 
> ...


Not only unfinished homes, plenty of big farang houses lying empty on 10 rai of land in the middle of rice country. Can't sell them, Thais don't want them, farangs aren't interested, unless their girl is from that area. Can't get a mortgage on them, not legal.
One guy I met, paid out big time, lasted less than 6 months, him and wife, back to the states.
Norwegian all loved up, built a beautiful one bedroom place [teak] on land owned by a friends wife. Didn't last the month, friends MIL lives there now.

Tell everyone who visits me, that talks about living the dream, have some free land, I've/ wife have plenty, put it in my kids name, yours for life. Build what you want, you won't last and I'll have a place for my rubber tappers to live.

----------


## Yasojack

not sure if the Tax dodge is still going on, there was something in the tax laws saying that if a building was not finished through a company the taxes were not paid.

there still seems to be many unfinished buildings in the major cities,
 not sure if private households come under the same law.




> Originally Posted by thaimeme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by piwanoi
> ...

----------


## jamescollister

> not sure if the Tax dodge is still going on, there was something in the tax laws saying that if a building was not finished through a company the taxes were not paid.
> 
> there still seems to be many unfinished buildings in the major cities,
>  not sure if private households come under the same law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really applicable outside cities, think we pay 20 Baht a rai per year, no one else pays, but I like a paper trail.
Factory is different, company, local, provincial and national taxes, so  may be tax breaks for company investments. 
Surprising enough they are on the ball, once you fall under the BKK umbrella. Jim

----------


## nigelandjan

> I have been living in an Isaan village now for 4 and a bit years, I am 40 odd Klms from a decent shopping centre. I have a freezer and 2 fridges , 1 downstairs where my other half puts all the crap food in and 1 upstairs where I usually eat away from the disecting stares I get from the inevitable visitors checking what the Falang eats. I have my own pots and pans free from pla ra etc and cook most of my own meals, although my wife and stepdaughter do cook the occasional meal for me, barbeque ribs ,mashed spuds etc, I also have a small (toy) oven with a rottiserie which cooks lovely roast pork, and baked potatoes etc.  I do avoid most Isaan food but will try to eat some occasionally if it has been cooked . Raw minced beef is not my style but when cooked is not too bad, When at local gatherings ,weddings-funerals etc , the locals do not mind cooking food foe me so all good. As for farang contact depends on you ,I was an interstate truck driver in Aus and didnt have a lot of contact with many people except by uhf radio or  computer so all good there, it is all up to your personal attitude.
> PS for the Paragraph police-- Get stuffed.



Good to see your well happy there mate and good on you to . 

Sounds like you have kinda moulded your way into your own little thing within your Thai family ,, 4 years in a Thai village is a long time for sure , so I am sure your well styled now .

Funnily enough I to was a long distance truck driver for 25 years , mostly being away for a week at a time although in the early days it was months , so I can relate to the solitude your on about .

----------


## bankao dreamer

Some interesting opinions here and possible problems for Farangs living in the sticks, especially if these haven't been thought through before taking the plunge.
We are rural half a kilometre from the village, no concrete road until we get there. Haven't got a clue where the closest Farang meeting venue is. 
For conversation I talk to the Wife  :Smile:  it helps that she is fluent in English, she worked as an interpreter in BKK before she came to live in the UK with me.
She loves cooking and worked as a cook in the kitchen of our golf club in the UK so is excellent at preparing western food. 
Do I get bored ? No I have the pig farm,  chickens, 9 dogs and the Inlaws bungalow to build soon. I really enjoy looking after our pigs. After 11 years as a Prison Officer in the UK its very similar,  I still put up with shit every day but this shit I sell for 20 Baht a bag  :Smile: 
I can appreciate the way I have chosen to live is not for everyone in fact it probably sounds like hell to many people. But I am happy with it, well thats my 2 pennies worth and it's time to start feeding the zoo.

----------


## Yasojack

Bankao what types of Pigs you have?

----------


## thaimeme

> Bankao what types of Pigs you have?


Decent business move.
They'll always be a strong market for swine.

----------


## piwanoi

> Thanks mate. Ever since I've been here there's been talk/rumours that they'd open an office in Buriram town. In the last 9 years they've moved offices 6 times or more. Probably done to give us farangs something else to moan about?


  Hey Pragmatic , a bit of good news , they are building a Big C in Prakonchai ,its a bit more than a rumour, as they have put a big sign up for interviewing the recruitment of staff so the Village headman informs all our Village on his news bullitin through his PA system this morning .

----------


## nigelandjan

Nice one BKD mate !  that is a great post and I know you've been there a while to so you've got your feet on the ground . 

I really quite like the sound of what you have , the only problem for me would be the committal to the animals , I used to look after pigs many years ago so I know all about that side of it .

Being an ex long distance driver I still hanker to travel , move around , see places , visit others ,, I really worry when the time comes and I can no longer drive , then somewhere like your place where I couldn't use public transport I would feel penned in for sure .

I hope you and yours have many happy days there together ,

----------


## bankao dreamer

Thanks for that Nigel I agree with the commitment side of it.  Sometimes we get the urge to bugger off for a few days but can't at the moment. In fact its one of the reasons we are building the Inlaws bungalow on our land. It will be fenced off from our place but the FiL said he won't mind looking after things for us as and when we want to get away in the future. 

Jack we have cross Durock and Large Whites with a bit of Landrace in them we think. We get them  as piglets depending on their size between B1400 and B1800.

----------


## Gazza

> Another useful tip is to teach your other half how to make a simple western cooked breakfast.


I showed my wife how to make soup. Empty half of the soup into saucepan then fill can with water, pour water into saucepan, stir then heat. Simple.

A few days later I told her what I wanted her to make for my breakfast whilst I showered and dressed. I came downstairs and sat at the dining table to a breakfast of ........................Baked Bean Soup on Toast.  :durh:

----------


## jamescollister

Wrote this in my blog awhile back.


WEDNESDAY, DECEMBER 14, 2011
DREAMS, REALITY AND NIGHTMARES



      For many who come to the nether regions of  Thailand, it all starts as a dream come true. There is either a girlfriend or wife half their age, beer, sun and leisure time in abundance. It is what most of us dream of in our daily grind in the west. The dream and magic will soon wear off and the reality will settle in. To some it will become a nightmare,  they can not leave. 
      Enter any western bar in Issan and you will hear non stop complaints from many of the expat community. Too hot, too many bugs, the Thais can't get anything right, life is hell with out this or that. These are men who are trapped, they have no life in their home countries to return to. Their children have grown up, ex wives don't care to see them again. All that awaits is a meager existence on a tiny pension or investments, a small flat or appartment. Living in a cold and friendless country. All will say they have lives back home, but they know their friends and their old lives have gone and there is nothing to return to. Many will turn to the bottle to fill in their days and to shorten the number they have left. 
      We people of the west have spent our lives setting goals, working to achieve things and it has all come to nothing in the end. We can not just live in the moment, we live for tomorrow. The  waiting to die with no reason for existence is a nightmare to many. Some rural expats turn to small scale farming or businesses to fill the void in their daily lives. This keeps them occupied, but as it is not their main income, the need to succeed is not there. It is a hobbies, for some it is all they need, for others it will never be enough. 
      Over the years I have met a few westerners that had made the switch from goal orientated to the Thai way of just living day by day. They seldom go to western bars or seek westerners out, they just live and are content with their lot These people are few and far between. Mores the petty I can not claim to have made the jump yet. I am always on the look out for something new to try. Losing our 9 to 5 mentality is a lot harder then most would think. When you wake each morning and there is nothing that needs done and no where you need to be, your day has little meaning.

----------


## piwanoi

Very well written Jim ,may I

----------


## Yasojack

Though do these expats realise they have a void in there life.

----------


## piwanoi

> Very well written Jim ,may I


  Suggest a title for your upcoming book? " Requiem for a Farang"  :Smile:

----------


## piwanoi

> Though do these expats realise they have a void in there life.


  Having been coming here since 89 on long term winter holidays , and living full time since Nov 03 I have heard more sob story,s than enough ,many broken in finance, and the will power to make the break ,and of course many cannot afford to, having been "cleaned out" ,yeah I am absolutly sure they know they have dropped a major clanger ,as no doubt Jim will attest to ,but as the old adage goes "too late was the cry"  :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

> Very well written Jim ,may I


One of those rainy season projects, got to fill the day in somehow.

YJ, if you hit he bottle early, drink till you pass out, there's something missing in your life. We've all met them, beer in a bar, Sam Song in the house.

----------


## Yasojack

Met many, and i used to be the same.

----------


## chassamui

> I showed my wife how to make soup. Empty half of the soup into saucepan then fill can with water, pour water into saucepan, stir then heat. Simple.  A few days later I told her what I wanted her to make for my breakfast whilst I showered and dressed. I came downstairs and sat at the dining table to a breakfast of ........................Baked Bean Soup on Toast.


How unlucky can a bloke get with fine cuisine? It must be down to your delivery mate.  :Wink: 
My method. Explain, demonstrate, confirm, practice.

The first time she tried soft boiled eggs they were perfect. Second time rock solid.
I asked 'what did you use for a timer'? She smiled and pointed to her head with one finger. Now I have to teach her to count to 360 in English. lol

----------


## Your name here

My wife makes excellent mashed potatoes and I only had to show her once.  The rest of the food not so consistent or true to the recipe.

----------


## piwanoi

To be candid I cannot see any earthly reason why Issan food should be avoided apart from the goo they call Pla raa (putrid fermented fish ) ,and dishes which contain raw uncooked (unsterilized meat) Jan, (yeah my wife actually has a name) :Smile:  has cooked me loads of local dishes which in a Thai restaurant back there in the UK would cost 10 times more than she can make them and maybe not as good .

----------


## bowie

> To be candid I cannot see any earthly reason why Issan food should be avoided apart from the goo they call Pla raa (putrid fermented fish ) ,and dishes which contain raw uncooked (unsterilized meat) Jan, (yeah my wife actually has a name) has cooked me loads of local dishes which in a Thai restaurant back there in the UK would cost 10 times more than she can make them and maybe not as good .


Seconded...

Over my time with the Thai's 20+ years, I've sampled with abandon and I've only found a couple of foods to avoid, i.e. the bugs and insects, raw and/or uncooked foods, and a couple (very rare) dishes that are actually too spicy to consume. 

Always pay attention to the cleanliness and resident cockroach infestation. Tread lightly into the unknown but do tread. Many, many pleasant surprises await you and your palate.

----------


## bowie

> Wrote this in my blog awhile back.
> 
> 
> WEDNESDAY, DECEMBER 14, 2011
> DREAMS, REALITY AND NIGHTMARES
> 
> 
> 
>       For many who come to the nether regions of  Thailand, it all starts as a dream come true. There is either a girlfriend or wife half their age, beer, sun and leisure time in abundance. It is what most of us dream of in our daily grind in the west. The dream and magic will soon wear off and the reality will settle in. To some it will become a nightmare,  they can not leave. 
> ...


Excellent and to the point passage. Rings true on so many levels.


It doesn't matter where I go, I find myself there.

----------


## bankao dreamer

One of the most refreshing and honest threads on here for a while. I actually check this one before my own building thread. Some make a real go of it here some fall by the wayside some just observe from afar. 
But I have just eaten a nice chicken Madras prepared by the Wife so it's all good at the moment  :Smile:

----------


## wasabi

> Originally Posted by thaimeme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by piwanoi
> ...


And also Thai wives who live abroad do not want to live in cast off homes in Thailand built by their former school girl friends, they want to build the biggest , newest Taj Mahal, second hand cannot do, too many spirits residing in those old rip off badly built homes.

----------


## Yasojack

You may find Farangs want to do the same themselves.

Same same.

----------


## piwanoi

> You may find Farangs want to do the same themselves.
> 
> Same same.


  Trouble is not all farangs cannot afford to build a Taj Mahal ,and anyway building a new mansion does not guarentee happyness ,there was an American guy who was the top Honcho for Seagate in Bkk ,he came to live here and built a 4 million baht  mega pad ,they lasted about 3 years together before he fucked off to Ubon to live with a hot little number in a shack, from the feed back we get he's as happy as Larry ,he said his former wife was as cold as ice and could not be thawed out so how much dough he threw at her .

----------


## nigelandjan

> Excellent and to the point passage.


Yes I will second that one ,, Jim sums it up beautifully without all the ffin and jeffin , huffing and puffin in a kind of laid back , been there done it attitude , which no doubt of his past experience he has seen first hand.


I often wonder how many guys who have piled money into a rural clamp / trap really are living the dream ?  One thing for sure IF all alcohol was unobtainable from tomorrow I guess the reality of it all would set in .

Anyway back to the question , can Issan food be avoided ? back in the UK before my missus was allowed to work she used to stay at home teaching herself from You Tube how to make basic things like /  roast potatoes / Yorshire pudding / proper gravy / chocolate + vanilla marble cake etc 

Now ok we have no oven in Issan so the cake and york pud is out but she still manages to cook me a cracking version of her garlic flavoured roast spuds in the halogen oven + meat and veg and gravy , ok in Issan temps its not the kinda thing for everyday , but sure satisfies the old taste buds when hankering for a bit of taste from back home

----------


## chassamui

> Now ok we have no oven in Issan


Even a decent sized worktop oven is quite cheap Nige. I bought one in Makro a few years ago for abot 2000bt and it will take a family sized turkey with all the trimmings.

Last night she cooked a thick Lamb leg steak with Yorkshires, mash and gravy. Delicious.  :Smile:  Give me tradional fayre over rice and crickets any day.  :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

You can get a 4 burner with an oven cheap, it you look around, got mine 4,000 Bt in a small shop. Women had 4, only ever sold one in 2 years, to a farang, Thai's don't use or even know what they are.

----------


## thaimeme

> Met many, and i used to be the same.


Until you accepted Jesus into your heart....
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Yasojack

the only jesus in my heart

----------


## phinik

> If you publish your intended village of stay it may assist someone as to informing you where and what is available near to you.


I'm primarily referring to things such as insects and frogs.  Most other Thai foods I am willing to try.  I will be in Sisaket in Huai Thap Tan.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I'm primarily referring to things such as insects and frogs.


I don't see a problem. You sound like my kids when they have onions in their dinner. How can you not like something until you try it? :Smile:  I personally love deep fried crickets.
The only thing I draw the line at is Pla Ra

One other food I'm not keen on is raw minced beef(?) swimming in fresh blood. For some reason when I go to the likes of weddings the Thais like to place this dish in front of me thinking I won't eat it but I do to their surprise. The laugh is on them. Phinik just try hard to suppress your gag reflexes and taste a bit on everything. They'll think more of you if you do. :Smile:

----------


## phinik

> Moving soon from the U.S. to live in an Issan village, and very concerned about food.  One of the first things I plan to buy will be a freezer so I can go into the city to find foods that suit me.  
> I will be living with my Thai wife, and near all of her family, who enjoy certain insects, frogs, etc.  I want to assimilate but I seem to have an irrational fear of what I consider "strange food".  Has anyone else living in a village in Issan had this experience, and been able to avoid "Issan food"?


Sorry I didn't explain better.  I started building a house for my Thai wife who is much younger than me so after I die she will have a nice house that is paid for, but after construction started I thought that it would be great economically for me retire there.  I am much more in favor of moving there than my wife is, but we have agreed to at least give it 6 months to make sure we are happy there and then make a definite decision.  If it turns out that she wants to return to the U.S. and I want to stay, I would move to a larger city and try to rent the house, or just let her parents stay there.  I know that to many, it sounds crazy, but if I didn't try this I'd regret it for the rest of my life.
To make it even more confusing, in 4 days she will be sworn in as an American citizen, and we are moving to Issan in 2 months.

----------


## bowie

> in 4 days she will be sworn in as an American citizen


Congratulations.  :yanky:

----------


## Pragmatic

> Sorry I didn't explain better. I started building a house for my Thai wife who is much younger than me so after I die she will have a nice house that is paid for, but after construction started I thought that it would be great economically for me retire there. I am much more in favor of moving there than my wife is, but we have agreed to at least give it 6 months to make sure we are happy there and then make a definite decision. If it turns out that she wants to return to the U.S. and I want to stay, I would move to a larger city and try to rent the house, or just let her parents stay there. I know that to many, it sounds crazy, but if I didn't try this I'd regret it for the rest of my life. To make it even more confusing, in 4 days she will be sworn in as an American citizen, and we are moving to Issan in 2 months.


Your post is open to many queries Phinik. Some would say you're mad. Anyway to deal with the food side. There really isn't anything that you can get at home that you can't get here. It's just a case of sit back and speak with other farangs. You're worrying too much. Macro is a good source for western food.

----------


## sabang

We've had some Bangkokians return to the moo ban ('sea change' for them)  and open a restaurant, as they did in bangers. It's pretty damn good,  and pretty cheap too. Thus local cuisine has taken a quantum leap. And  they love it here, looks like they'll stick around. Life's great.  :Smile: 

Seriously, I have had a big vacant house down in Patt's for most of the last year. But I don't wanna live anywhere but here. Many upcountry folk do the odd run to patters and leave the wife at home. I do the opposite.

----------


## piwanoi

Not quite sure what "issan food" means apart from Pla raa , after all Chicken ,pork,beef , fresh fish  and fresh veg or fruit are universal ,even fried crickets IMHO are delicious ,the only thing I have not tried is the evil smelling botulism laced shit called Pla raa   :rofl:

----------


## sabang

Yep, I won't touch the plara- but it's easily avoided. Health wise, I'm pretty sure I eat better here than I did in HK or Australia- although must admit wife is not just a good cook, but she loves cooking and trying new stuff.

----------


## piwanoi

> Yep, I won't touch the plara- but it's easily avoided. Health wise, I'm pretty sure I eat better here than I did in HK or Australia- although must admit wife is not just a good cook, but she loves cooking and trying new stuff.


 Personally I find that the so called "Issan food" is top drawer, with of course a few exceptions , the beauty of it of course is that its far far less than we can buy in either of our respective Country,s ,with the added bonus that most Thai women are excellent cooks ,sadly this is not the case in the so called "civilised" Country's were many young women cannot even boil an egg right, and as the old adage goes "the quickest way to a man"s heart is through his stomach", maybe that,s why we in the UK are high up in the divorce rate   :rofl:

----------


## phinik

I'll try to explain myself better.  I started having a house built for my Thai wife, so she would have a house that was paid for after I am no longer alive.  After it started being built I had the idea  that it would be good for me to retire  there.  I have enjoyed my many visits to Issan, but of course always as a tourist.
The  current situation is this:  My wife has become very "Americanized", and has even become a citizen.  She is not enthusiastic now about living in Issan (about 40KM from Sisaket), but we  have agreed to try it for 6 months.  If we both want to return to the U.S. we will, but I realize  that it is possible that she will want to return and I will not.  In that case I would move to a larger city in a hotel or apartment.
We will arrive there in about 6 weeks to finish the house.  I know that many of you will  think I'm crazy, but I'm happy with this decision.

----------


## jamescollister

> I'll try to explain myself better.  I started having a house built for my Thai wife, so she would have a house that was paid for after I am no longer alive.  After it started being built I had the idea  that it would be good for me to retire  there.  I have enjoyed my many visits to Issan, but of course always as a tourist.
> The  current situation is this:  My wife has become very "Americanized", and has even become a citizen.  She is not enthusiastic now about living in Issan (about 40KM from Sisaket), but we  have agreed to try it for 6 months.  If we both want to return to the U.S. we will, but I realize  that it is possible that she will want to return and I will not.  In that case I would move to a larger city in a hotel or apartment.
> We will arrive there in about 6 weeks to finish the house.  I know that many of you will  think I'm crazy, but I'm happy with this decision.


If it's your wife home area, she will soon settle in, my wife, never lived in her home village, hated the place to start.
6 months and she turned in to a som tam eating village girl.

You will be the one that wants to leave, rural/village life can be like a living death, boredom, booze, few westerner ways to pass the time.

Food will not be the problem, what you do from sun up to bed time will, for many, it's drink.

----------


## Pragmatic

> You will be the one that wants to leave, rural/village life can be like a living death, boredom, booze, few westerner ways to pass the time.


Exactly right Jim. I wish I had a penny for every westerner that I've met here that had intentions of staying but never does. Phinik may think he likes the village life but after a while it gets you down. Even Phinik's missus isn't enthusiastic about living there so that should tell him something.  :Smile:

----------


## runner

I have nothing against the food and have been living on it on both sides of the Mekong for the past week. I'd be buggered if I could live here for more than a few weeks without going nuts though. It's simply not an intellectually stimulating, enjoyable enough environment. And Christ it's hot.

----------


## toddaniels

Well I agree with "jamescollister", your wife, no matter how "Americanized" you imagine her to be is still a born-bred-rice fed Isaanite.. Once she's around her family in what ever one buffalo village near Sisaket that she hails from, she'll dial back in.. 

It is my experience; you can take a thai outta Isaan but you can't beat the Isaan outta them. Once an Isaanite always an Isaanite. It is also my experience living in close proximity to the in-lawz & out-lawz which comprise your thai wife's extended family can be a very trying experience for a foreigner..

The BIG thing will be what in the blue blazes will you do day in day out in bum-fuck nowhere? Now if on the off chance you can speak more than "2-word-tourist-thai" or "horse-peak-thai", you might have a better chance at becomin' one with the thai mindset. Then you can have "simulating conversations" like, what you ate, when you last ate, whether you're going to eat again soon, the weather, who's screwing around on who and of course when you're going to start drinking again.  

Life in the thai boon-docks or stickz is a tough row to hoe for most foreigners.. I know far more who've tried it and bailed out, rather than ones who stuck it out and made a go of it. 

Good Luck...  

Christ "runner" I thought you bailed outta here because of the "restrictive visa rules" and them not wanting to give you a life time free pass to contribute significantly to the thai economy by throwing your money around. Now you're in the middle of nowhere on the Mekong.. What happened?

----------


## nigelandjan

> After it started being built I had the idea that it would be good for me to retire there. I have enjoyed my many visits to Issan, but of course always as a tourist.


After your 6 months of it mate I will lay folding money you will return to sanity in the West .

I have done similar ( ish ) between us we have built and paid for a small home for the occasional stay and somewhere for the wife when I am gone . 

An odd day there as nice as the place is , is more than enough for me , all be it relative comfort to the shed we used to stay in .

I would never invest anything than a small sum in property here in Issan ,, or tbh now anywhere in this Country .

Good luck with it what you have done for your wife is admirable

----------


## PeeCoffee

It's not so bad, really...
Possibly Phinik will do what many forum members have done...rising early and reading the various forum topics each day, possibly contributing a few posts, reading several news sources on-line, taking pictures of baby water-buffaloes and elephants, communicating with family and friends back in the States, seeking out local expats, looking at everything in Makro and Big C from top to bottom (3 times), washing the truck, obtaining the combined works of Tolstoy for mental consumption and overseeing the construction of the new residence before getting a good nights rest.
After two months the beer won't taste so bad.  ::chitown::

----------


## VocalNeal

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> You will be the one that wants to leave, rural/village life can be like a living death, boredom, booze, few westerner ways to pass the time.
> 
> 
> Exactly right Jim. I wish I had a penny for every westerner that I've met here that had intentions of staying but never does. Phinik may think he likes the village life but after a while it gets you down. Even Phinik's missus isn't enthusiastic about living there so that should tell him something.


Like any other move. First you have to enjoy the food of the country you intend to live in and then and you need a hobby(s) to keep you occupied.

OK the first one is a bust but without a hobby The OP will be bored shitless in about 4 days. I don't live in Isaan and I can only last about a day and a half at the MIL's house before I start to twitch, that being said I don't like fishing either.

Building a swimming pool and keeping the water clean would be a good start as a hobby  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): after that...? 

On a more positive note there is a Makro in Sisaket but haven't seen the foods section. Oh and buy a generator to keep the freezer alive if it is heavily stocked.

I wish Phinik luck .

----------


## cnx37

And then enjoy avatar.

----------


## terry57

> First you have to enjoy the food of the country you intend to live in .
> 
> Without a hobby The OP will be bored shitless in about 4 days.
> 
> I wish Phinik luck .



Firstly, 

Jesus, if one don't like Thai food and comes to live in Thailand he is in trouble from the get go.  I actually love Thai food,  Issan food in particular I find cheap, good and very healthy.  Rarely do I go near farang food.

Secondly,

Exactly why I live in central Bangkok, unlimited amounts of things to do and see for the motivated person.   Go upcountry to tour and then bolt back to the city. not for everyone but it is for me.

Thirdly,

Fuk yes,  he will need every bit of luck he can gather.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sabang

> I will be in Sisaket in Huai Thap Tan.


I remember this place- it is on highway 2 between Sisaket and Surin, both quite reachable. It is also on the train line joining the two (and BK, Ubon etc). Huay tap Than is locally famous for it's grilled chicken- you can't but  notice plenty of vendors selling it by the highway, mrs sab always insists we pull over there and bring some back home. I daresay this is an  Isaan food you can enjoy.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Surin has a fairly sizable (in Isaan terms) expat community, with pubs to match, and even a small entertainment district (cough). Sisaket is much more low key, less farangs- but I'm sure it has it's charms. You can take an old rattler train to either of these places for less than the cost of a beer. I like to take the train myself to Surin sometimes, from Ubon. I enjoy the scenery, slow pace, and the cold beer- although there was a rumor that the military dictatorship had stopped vendors from selling beer on trains, but no idea if this applies in Isaan (prolly not). 

I can no more tell you to like living in Isaan than I can New York City- you've just got to try it for yourself. Good luck with it.  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> although there was a rumor that the military dictatorship had stopped vendors from selling beer on trains


I believe drinking alcohol was banned on trains after a recent rape case.

----------


## sabang

A rape murder actually, on the line going to south Thailand/ Malaysia. The perpetrator was an employee of the railroad authority.

----------


## jamescollister

Here's one of the not so joyous things about village life.
Just me perhaps, but I seem to react to charcoal smoke badly.
Neighbors extended their house, kitchen at the back, not 5 meters from our bedroom, 5. 30 AM charcoal lit up for the days sticky rice, not a breath of wind, I'm coughing and spluttering, nose, eyes running, out of bed to get way from it.
6 AM MIL starts up the charcoal.
Today, for a coming wedding other neighbor, using a 100 liter drum starts making charcoal.
Whole place is covered in a fog of smoke, 9 AM slight breeze comes and I go back to bed.
Not a problem everyday, rain, wind make a difference, but on those still breathless mornings, every women in the village is making sticky rice in charcoal buckets.

As I write the MIL has just fired up another bucket load, at least it's blowing the other way.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by phinik
> 
>  I will be in Sisaket in Huai Thap Tan.
> 
> 
> I remember this place- it is on highway 2 between Sisaket and Surin, both quite reachable. It is also on the train line joining the two (and BK, Ubon etc). Huay tap Than is locally famous for it's grilled chicken- you can't but notice plenty of vendors selling it by the highway, mrs sab always insists we pull over there and bring some back home. I daresay this is an Isaan food you can enjoy. 
> 
> Surin has a fairly sizable (in Isaan terms) expat community, with pubs to match, and even a small entertainment district (cough). Sisaket is much more low key, less farangs- but I'm sure it has it's charms. You can take an old rattler train to either of these places for less than the cost of a beer. I like to take the train myself to Surin sometimes, from Ubon. I enjoy the scenery, slow pace, and the cold beer- although there was a rumor that the military dictatorship had stopped vendors from selling beer on trains, but no idea if this applies in Isaan (prolly not).


Back in the day, Surin had a reasonably vibrant ex-pat community and the trimmings. I believe the number has dwindled considerably, for whatever reasons. Included, are the number of Farang-based bars, restaurants, cafes, etc that closed their doors. It's a shell of what it used to be.....

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

I like village life, but have to get away now and then, these guys who live in villages away from the cities must have the patience of a saint.

Coming to the end of my 3 and a half month stint and looking forward to going back to work.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I seem to react to charcoal smoke badly.


Jim I don't think it to be the charcoal. It's more likely the cut up pieces of flip flops they use to get the thing going.
But if they use mango wood to make the charcoal there's a possibility it could be that. Charcoal made from mango wood is toxic. So I understand.

Edit:- Because of its toxicity, you should NEVER burn the wood of a mango tree. http://www.totalhealthmagazine.com/a...ut-mangos.html

----------


## Pragmatic

> Coming to the end of my 3 and a half month stint and looking forward to going back to work.


Been here nearly 10 years and never a thought of leaving. I can easily go a month or so without speaking with a farang. Not a problem.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> I seem to react to charcoal smoke badly.
> 
> 
> Jim I don't think it to be the charcoal. It's more likely the cut up pieces of flip flops they use to get the thing going.
> But if they use mango wood to make the charcoal there's a possibility it could be that. Charcoal made from mango wood is toxic. So I understand.
> 
> Edit:- Because of its toxicity, you should NEVER burn the wood of a mango tree. TotalHealth Magazine - What You Need to Know about MANGOS


Never thought about it, but you may be right, when they burn off the garbage, plastic bags and all manner of manufactured containers, I feel like throwing up as well.

Here's another one I had problems with for years.
Every year I came out with a rash, looked like pale bruises all over, even saw a doctor in OZ when it lingered on a few days after we went back.

One year wife asks one of the old people about it, straight away tree at the back of the house was the problem.

Seems this tree is a favorite for little tiny caterpillars, they shed almost invisible hairs, our clothes line was beside the tree.
Tree gone, never a problem again.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Horatio Hornblower
> 
> Coming to the end of my 3 and a half month stint and looking forward to going back to work.
> 
> 
> Been here nearly 10 years and never a thought of leaving. I can easily go a month or so without speaking with a farang. Not a problem.


You'll be labeled as a misfit.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

I believe some when making the charcoal throw plastics into the kiln.

Only know that as I  heard a conversation about the charcoal spitting and wifes mother wanted her money back.





> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jamescollister
> ...

----------


## wikipedia

I work offshore, normally 6weeks on/off and live out in the sticks of Nakhon Sawan.
I've been here now 18 months, the novelty has certainly gone for me, I have to say (rightly or wrongly) I find many of the people here difficult. I speak small amounts of Thai, of course it's a bit rusty when I get back from work. People are scared to talk to me, especially if I am on my own.
There is zero small talk here, no hellos or goodbyes, I swear some people are too lazy to even speak.

One time we came back from a week in BKK, the gardener/security guy we employ tells us there has been no water for 3 days. I walk around the place for 5 minutes I see a broken pipe a tractor has run over. Why couldn't he (26yo) have done that? I could go on with a myriad of examples on how lazy country people can be.

We've build (with a lot of help) bedroom and kitchen extensions, walls around the property, dredged the river, cleaned the pond and stocked it up..........really improved the place and it will be a fantastic holiday place.

A few of my wife's friends here and in BKK did ask if I knew what I was getting myself into when we bought the place.

As for the food there is maybe 8 local dishes I don't mind, the missus knows what I like Thai wise and cooks a few more. I have new hobbies, making bread/beer/chutney and cooking more than I have done for years (of course need to stock up with ingredients in BKK or NS).
There are a few westerners that come up here for a wee while before returning to their main places of residence in Pattaya BKK etc, I maybe have an evening out once a leave with one of these chaps.

My days are filled babysitting our one year old daughter, of course now the building improvements are finished I can save a fortune and we're buying a 4 bedroom palace in muang Nakhon Sawan for the growing family, schools etc, I am sure that will suit me better, stuff for the kid/s, restaurants and yes, watering holes.

As mentioned before, I am lucky and my time hasn't been totally wasted. We'll have a cracking country place and somewhere to visit for peace and quiet and to hand down to the kid/s one day.

I am sorry to slag off the locals (country), I was of a different opinion before I moved here but let-down after let-down has changed my mind. Experience is everything.

Good luck, I think there is lots of good advice on this thread.

----------


## sabang

Really, you belong in a suburb.

----------


## ztory666

eat 2-3 times and your stomach will used to it.

----------


## cnx37

Your stomach will rot in a very painful fashion.

So?

----------


## Necron99

> Your stomach will rot in a very painful fashion.
> 
> So?



How would you know gummy?
Moo Ga Pao & sticky rice in a blender?

----------


## cnx37

Please,

Mr Gummy when addressing your Highness.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> I seem to react to charcoal smoke badly.
> 
> 
> Jim I don't think it to be the charcoal. It's more likely the cut up pieces of flip flops they use to get the thing going.
> But if they use mango wood to make the charcoal there's a possibility it could be that. Charcoal made from mango wood is toxic. So I understand.
> 
> Edit:- Because of its toxicity, you should NEVER burn the wood of a mango tree. TotalHealth Magazine - What You Need to Know about MANGOS


Just an update on the charcoal smoke, it may not be the charcoal or rubber/plastics.
My coughing, watery eyes etc come at the lighting of the firers, but no rubber that I've seen being used to start the fires, they use palm oil nuts.
Can't see much on the net about allergies to palm oil smoke, but it may be the cause.

Not a worry now, rains are coming, so a breeze most mornings.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by jamescollister
> ...


Ahh...
We live another day, Jim.

----------


## crazynoonga

> Moving soon from the U.S. to live in an Issan village, and very concerned about food.  One of the first things I plan to buy will be a freezer so I can go into the city to find foods that suit me.  
> I will be living with my Thai wife, and near all of her family, who enjoy certain insects, frogs, etc.  I want to assimilate but I seem to have an irrational fear of what I consider "strange food".  Has anyone else living in a village in Issan had this experience, and been able to avoid "Issan food"?


I general avoid all the thai food :S.. its rather repetitive.. 
love the mandarin juice though good stuff drink about a litre per say.. fuck..... no lack of vitamin c ill say that.. 

in isaan there is few other ethnic groups than these lao-khambodian people.. and they.. eat insects and such shit and huge balls if gluey rice... 
its low in nutrients and protein ... so theyer small and not many heman types :S...
its probably why bugs are still popular as protein is really a huge issue in isaan diet.. 
also just stupidity .. there was attemps in the 50s  until now introduce lentils grains  peas... soyabeans, various spices yams ect ect.. but they resist to eat them...

this makes western cooking or any other type of cooking hard. lack of spices lack of ingredients ect... 

isaan like to eat crazy shit is the fact of thing.. 

take great care eating some of their cured meats you can get some dangerous parasites.. eat only  freshly cooked food that's nice and hot.. in which case youll be fine.. 

I have NEVER got sick eating thai food . once or twise eating "Korean bbq" as they call it here.. but never thai food and never Chinese food as typically its so easy to cook and so quick its to hot for parasites to get ya... 

ALSO 
im from a culture where  woman are subordinate and are.. quite frankly property of the man at marriage ... historically  that is.. :P

so my woman wife girlfriend ect what ever cooks what I tell her or  I choose not to stay with here in the same house.. 
and if shes a good woman she can learn to cook anything you ask her.. 
now I know most thai woman cant cook at all!!! its notthe culture here cooking is work  a job.....
 but there is women would have an interest and can learn here just as anywhere... 
or if they care about maintaining their husband and keeping family honor  as being the lady of the house.... :P they'll learn hehe
just as I learn to cook things to please the woman im with  like roasting meat, shish ... ect...  (not a womans job ... which current g/l likes very much..)

so if we as men can be adaptable so can they . 
tell your wife you would like her to prepare food to your taste so you may eat well.. 

tell her it is important just as its important that they have soda...rice, khanaa, and ngam prik  with every meal :P

I can cook many  foods with their basic things that are very western acceptable.. 
pork schnitzel.. fryed potato.... cutlets , rissoles.... shsi kebab ananda kebab.. and you can buy flour in most villages now and make bumplings..... flat bread.....pancakes, fryed bread...
you can get some recopies for her.. and ask her to cook.. 
omelette spaghetti ect to begin.. 
but  food processor a good large one a blender and some other machines as the few spices you can get here are many times not refined .. also helps making sauces.. ...... 


buy an oven.. 
buy a bbq.. buy a smoker.. 
a deep freeze.. 
youll be ok once you can teach them if theyer teachable.. 

lady im with at the moment shes educated likes to eat food from all over the places and likes to learn to cook it.. but shes a stubborn %@$@$%#$ when it comes ot learning..

----------


## crazynoonga

> Originally Posted by phinik
> 
> 
> Moving soon from the U.S. to live in an Issan village, and very concerned about food.  One of the first things I plan to buy will be a freezer so I can go into the city to find foods that suit me.  
> I will be living with my Thai wife, and near all of her family, who enjoy certain insects, frogs, etc.  I want to assimilate but I seem to have an irrational fear of what I consider "strange food".  Has anyone else living in a village in Issan had this experience, and been able to avoid "Issan food"?
> 
> 
>   When you buy your  Freezer I suggest you buy one with a strong locking mechanism on the lid, other wise the food you buy will be regarded as your familys too ,here they do not regard it as blatant theft just "sharing"  as is the norm when living with "the family" its a give and take arrangement ,you give and they take !


hey you know this is wrong they regard it as blatant theft. its  just they are uncultured pigs who do it.. 
infact they will scream bloody murder if you do it back to them its just low low nasty people who do those things in Thailand if you live with people with morals ethics.. ect here.. who do..sort of exsist.. they will never take a single thing form your house and will infact bring a small gift when they come to visit.. amazingly... 
just like humans in the west!!!!
because that's what nice logical people.. not cunts do.. cunts steal form your freezer when they come round.. 

my current g/f good example came home to her house to fine her brother and his g/f and some frineds just decided to enter her house and cook up some bloody costly tuna she had in the freezer d drink some imported beer she had been given on her birthday... they presumed she was away for the week...
 she threw them out of her house and told them never to return... 
 it had nothing to do with sharing it was a sneaky attempt at getting something they would like to have.. 

don't know why any sane person would do that but thais do this shit often.. 

g/f has fucken solid looks on all doors in the house.. 

she had her great grandfathers pistol (I saw it previously it was a luger p08 with a stock.... worth about 150-200k bht here)...stolen from her house by another fine mannered sharing family members during an after funeral party a while back.. 
oh must have just fell into my bag.. 

trust me its not ok to just take shit from peoples freezer here.. 

and yes in isaan they will steal stuff they want form your house.. 
and yes a lock is a good idea.. its also good if you've got small kids as here in thai maybe they will climb into the freezer by mistake if they can get in..

----------


## sabang

Yet another Victim. Enjoy it, Crazy. Whinges are free.

p.s- apart from a cheap mobile phone once (when we ran a small shop here), I have never been stolen from in Isaan. And we keep our doors and windows unlocked. Frankly, I don't even know how to lock the house I live in- wouldn't even know where to find the keys. And they probably wouldn't work anyway, after all these years.

----------


## Pragmatic

You're lucky. I've been burgled twice and had my dog poisoned by the tossers.

----------


## sabang

Who needs keys when you got 9 dogs. Especially a big black dog (pussy really) that everyone is scared of. And a big brawny cousin who everyone thinks is nak leng, even though he isn't.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bankao dreamer

^
We also have 9 dogs including a German Shepherd and we have never locked the house either. 

I have previously mentioned my love of SomTam and sticky rice and most things food wise here.
 But the other day the wife and I were craving a proper Pizza. The Wife who is an excellent cook of both Thai and western food said she would have a go at making one.
30 minutes research on you tube a quick trip to Tesco Lotus and hey presto a delicious first attempt pizza.

----------

